# Board cut strength



## bandman (Apr 10, 2013)

I am inexperienced. I made a ss from 3/4 inch oak board, but I fear one of the forks can crack and split off from the force of the pull on the bands which are attached ott. Is my fear real? Do I have to laminate to shore up the strength? Thanks for any help.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

It's unlikely to pull off under band load unless already cracked. Oak is pretty strong. If you hit the forks with a shot, take care to thoroughly inspect the forks for damage and particularly cracks before using it again.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

some things to look for, grain runs vertical on slingshot from fork tips to the bottom of handle. are your bands too strong for your slingshot ? you can always pin the forks with a rod of brass or steel, or like ive done before- a nail . i believe TEX SHOOTER has a video somewhere about the grain direction, i just couldnt find it. the other thing you can do is lay the tips over the edge of a table and hang weights off the tips, i think 40 pounds is the accepted passing test, since most slingshot pull is around 20(?) . or put it in a vise and try to break the tips by pushing and pulling on them with your greenish hulk strength.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I normaly go for 20 to 25mm board thicknes for a little piece of mind.. wood can be hard but can also be brittle.. the apart from the janka hardness rating, the timbers rupture strength ect should be considered.. this link may help..

http://www.wood-database.com/


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Inch thick seasoned English oak. One fork hit !!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I have had a blood from the face draining experience. Thankfully the blood drained not from a wound but from a scare.

One instance was after a fork hit. I took some more shots with it, and next thing you know I have a slingshot sitting in my hand not in one piece *but two*. I was ready for the next shot. I have no idea how it let go in my hand and not at full draw.

Also I have had a catty fracture from dropping it on the floor. Prior to that it felt solid as a rock. Board cut cattys can develop fractures. Too you can put a rod of some sort down through the fork that extends into the handle.

I know some woods are better for board cuts. And the shape can make a difference.

I like to make cattys that look like board cuts but are from naturals that have been reduced to a board thickness.


----------



## bandman (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot for all the help and suggestions from everyone. I will be beefing up the ss. Seems better, no matter the inconvenience, to be safe than sorry.


----------

